# SO2 ANALYZER METER, FREE S02 w/REAGENT-VINMETRICA SC-100™



## Runningwolf (Jun 9, 2011)

Cynmar is now selling this item and has it on sale today for $239.00 if anyone is interested. This is the link to Cynmar; http://www.cynmar.com/item_detail.aspx?ItemCode=CYN75950
you can do a search for 75950 to find the item. This company has excellent pricing on some other lab items also.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 9, 2011)

I actually clicked on this item yesterday or the day before. I'm trying har not to pull the plug and click the link. That is a good deal IMHO.


----------



## joea132 (Jun 10, 2011)

Whats the normal price on this? Not MSRP but average you find online.

Joe, I was surprised to see this listed at Cynmar. As far as I know they are the very first retailer to sell it. Before this we were buying it direct from the man that developed it. I think he was selling it at $245.00


----------



## roblloyd (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought mine direct and mentioned a wine forum and he threw in an extra set of reagents. This was a month ago so he might still offer that.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, have not seen this for sale anywhere else other than the Vinmetrica website before this. IIRC he did a group buy over at WinePress when they first came out for ~$195. After that they went up to current prices.



joea132 said:


> Whats the normal price on this? Not MSRP but average you find online.
> 
> Joe, I was surprised to see this listed at Cynmar. As far as I know they are the very first retailer to sell it. Before this we were buying it direct from the man that developed it. I think he was selling it at $245.00


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I agree, have not seen this for sale anywhere else other than the Vinmetrica website before this. IIRC he did a group buy over at WinePress when they first came out for ~$195. After that they went up to current prices.



Actually the original price was $195 but due to going to a different manufacturer he had to raise the price to the current price. I was in on the original group buy when they first came out at around $159. He was so over whelmed at the amount of purchases he had to stop at relatively quick.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 10, 2011)

Holy Moly thats a 54% increase in price!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

Also keep in mind we were the risk takers. That was a lot of money for an item like that just coming out on the market with no reviews. We tested it and reviewed it on the forums.


----------



## joea132 (Jun 10, 2011)

So it's not like it's a HUGE price reduction, just throwing in the extra chemicals is the sweetened deal. Am I right?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 10, 2011)

I am not sure what you're saying. Buying it from Cynmar is $239 and buying it direct is $245. You're getting the exact same product. 

Personally I would buy from Cynmar and stock up on a bunch of lab equipment to save on s/h (all the little stuff that doesn't cost a lot but the shipping would of killed you other wise).


----------



## Flem (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I finally pulled the trigger on the SO2 tester/analyzer. Thanks to a very generous wife and kids on Father's Day, I ordered the complete setup today. With the help of Dan (Runningwolf) guiding me through the additional equipment/material list, I picked up the stand, clamps, beakers, pipets, etc.,etc., etc. Thanks, Dan. 
My PPB (price per bottle) just went up significantly. Oh well, now I know I will stay with this obsession---I have to.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 21, 2011)

...but your spoilage just went way down. No more guessing on k-meta


----------



## Wade E (Jun 21, 2011)

I was going to say that the bottles you do make now will be perfect.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup like Wade said "now you'll have perect bottles".


----------



## Flem (Jun 21, 2011)

It only took 2 attempts with the Accuvin with both my wife and I trying to agree on the correct color for me to make the decision. We were at least 
20 ppm apart both times.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 21, 2011)

My experience with Accuvin, throw a dart, pick a number......


----------



## Flem (Jun 21, 2011)

I tend to agree!!


----------

